# dinner tonight...but how would you cook it?



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Tonight I'm making chicken fried steak, scallop potatoes, and some sort of veggies, I'm not going to bother with an electric skillet, but I'll be using an electric stovetop and oven.

What I like to do is figure out how I'd do it if I didn't have electricity.

I've different sorts of camp stoves but I've a side burner on the grill, so that takes care of the chicken fried steak and veggies, but has anyone ever baked something like scallop potatoes in a grill? I'm going with the boxed stuff, add butter and milk.

Well, I guess that means it's worth doing a google for 'BBQ baking' and considering buying yet another propane tank.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

you could get a woodburning stove/dutch oven :congrat:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Simple, Dutch Oven! Do it all the time campin.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

good idea, that would have it covered!


----------



## mtnmom (Sep 8, 2009)

Most any wood stove with a flat top will cook your food... Heat water for your bath... string up a line and it will dry your laundry...heat your cabin... dry fruits and veggies... do your canning... all without electricity.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Coleman camp ovens. Gypsy Sue has used them on the wood burning stove to make anything that needs baking. They should work even better on a camp stove or even a good grill. The small size is the only complaint we have with them.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Coleman camp ovens. Gypsy Sue has used them on the wood burning stove to make anything that needs baking. They should work even better on a camp stove or even a good grill. The small size is the only complaint we have with them.


Well, yeah, they're too small for a pizza or a 9" X 12" cake pan, but they hold up to a 9" cake pan, two bread pans, or a pie pan! You can bake a lot of awesome stuff in pans of those sizes.

It's a great little oven, and folds for storage.


----------



## mtnmom (Sep 8, 2009)

For the absolute best in cooking and baking with wood, you need something like the Kitchen Queen Cookstove. it is amazing.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I agree, it would be nice to have a Kitchen Queen Cookstove! Not only have I heard great things about them, but they look nice too!

For the financially challenged among us, I've cooked some pretty good stuff on our homemade woodstove; the same one that keeps our cabin toasty even when it's -30!


----------



## mtnmom (Sep 8, 2009)

My hubby made a stove similar to the Kitchen Queen from '98 to 2000 and sold a TON of them because of Y2K... but then we moved and he sold the shop. I wish he would still make them, but he would rather be a trucker.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

You could always do what I did- make your own oven in the back yard and learn to cook on/in it.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Emerald said:


> You could always do what I did- make your own oven in the back yard and learn to cook on/in it.


Now this is way cool!! did you dry stack the blocks? I really can tell? I mentioned something like this to TLotM ( The Lady of the Manor) she said, you build it I'll use it..lol.. so how about a complete "how I did it and how I use it" post?.. I'd love to know.. and yes I can goggle it but I'd rather read a first hand post on it!!..."please"?


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

In the winter months I use my wood heating stove a lot for cooking. I use cast iron and when I put food in it I always make sure that the lid is touching the stove pipe. that way it heats the lid also and works I suppose the same way as charcoal briquettes would.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Freyadog said:


> In the winter months I use my wood heating stove a lot for cooking. I use cast iron and when I put food in it I always make sure that the lid is touching the stove pipe. that way it heats the lid also and works I suppose the same way as charcoal briquettes would.


Yes, good idea! Sometimes I set the cast iron lid right on the woodstove next to the pan while I'm getting the food ready in the pan. Then the lid is good and hot when I put it on the pan.

But I never thought about nudging it up against the stove pipe to keep it hot!

Emerald: I'm with Hozay, tell us how you built it! Or better yet...since I learn best by watching, could you come out here and show me how?


----------

